# Mounten von DVD-RAM und USB-Laufwerken



## stephsto (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin noch nicht sehr lange in der Linux-Welt aktiv und bin jetzt bei dem Punkt angelangt, der den Windows Nutzer wohl am meisten zurückschlägt. Folgende Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich ein DVD-RAM bzw. sogar zwei DVD-RAM Laufwerke im System so konfigurieren, dass diese automatisch beim Einlegen einer DVD mounten und bei Druck auf das Laufwerk auch wieder unmounten und ausgeworfen werden? Ist das bei Linux möglich oder nicht?

2. Wie kann ich portable USB 2.0 Festplatten mounten und worauf sollte ich achten, damit den Dateisystemen nichts passiert. Stichwort NTFS. Gut oder schlecht in zusammenarbeit mit Linux?

Danke


----------



## Nil18 (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ebenfalls schon lange nichts mehr mit Linux zu tun gehabt, leider 
Aber zu deinen Fragen:

1) Das ist definitiv möglich und sollte bei einem aktuellen System eigentlich automatisch gehen. Welche Distribution und welchen Kernel nutzt du?

2) Du mountest eine ext. USB Festplatte genauso wie jedes andere Device. Eventuell wirst du aufgefordert das Dateisystem mit anzugeben. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr auswendig welcher Schalter dafür zuständig war. -f -t oder -v glaube ich ... bin mir aber nicht sicher, tut mir leid.
Mein letzter Kernel war 2.6.12 ... damals war der NTFS Support noch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob das jetzt schon funktioniert weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ezias (30. Januar 2007)

Also NTFS ist immer noch nicht wirklich gut mit Linux es gibt aber mitlerweile Programme die es zumindest ermöglich darauf zu schreiben bzw Rechte zu ändern was auch in 90% der Fälle funktionieren sollte.
Das findet Google Linux und hier ein Tut für Ubuntu (weis nicht was für eine Distribution du verwendest).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Januar 2007)

USB-Storage-Devices, also z.B. CardReader, externe Platten, Digitalkameras und aehnliches werden ueber die SCSI-Emulation behandelt. Wenn Du Deine externe Platte verbindest sollte es ein paar neue Devices geben (eines fuer die Platte, z.B. /dev/sda) und je eines pro Partition (z.B. /dev/sda1 bis /dev/sda3).
Ein *ls /dev/sd** kurz nach dem Einstecken den Geraetes sollte Dir also was anzeigen. Am besten machst Du das auch schonmal vor dem Einstecken, sodass Du gleich sehen kannst welche Devices neu sind.
Alternativ helfen Dir auch die Kernel-Logs weiter oder das virtuelle Dateisystem /sys, in dem sich Informationen zu Deiner Hardware finden lassen.

Zum Thema DVD-RAM kann ich spontan nichts sagen, da muss ich gleich mal in die Kernel-Config/-Doku schauen. Wenn ich da was finde wird das nachgereicht. Aber wie bereits erwaehnt wurde, es sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

NTFS ist immer noch so eine Sache. Der Kernel selbst unterstuetzt im Grunde nur Lesezugriff. Der Schreibzugriff beschraenkt sich auf der Aendern von Dateien, vorausgesetzt die Dateigroesse aendert sich nicht, was dann also recht uninteressant ist wuerd ich sagen.

Mit FUSE und den NTFSProgs kannst Du aber sicheren (das heisst wenn etwas in die Hose gehen koennte wird es erst garnicht probiert) und groesstenteils funktionierenden Schreibzugriff bekommen. Ich selbst nutze das daheim und habe nur selten mal Probleme Dateien schreiben zu koennen. Tendenziell sieht es scheinbar so aus, dass es wohl Probleme mit sehr kleinen Dateien (z.B. Cue-Sheets von CD-Images) gibt.

Der Vorteil an den NTFSProgrs ist, dass diese vollstaendig frei sind. CaptiveNTFS ist zwar kostenlos und auch OpenSource, benoetigt aber, genau wie der kommerzielle Paragon-Treiber, ein paar Dateien von Windows, und ist somit aus ideellen Gruenden eher hinten anzustellen. 

Uebrigens, zum Thema NTFSProgs hab ich hier auch das Tutorial Schreibzugriff auf NTFS mit Linux verfasst.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Auf der sicheren Seite währst Du mit FAT32.
Nachteil an FAT32 ist aber dass die Dateien max. 2GB gross sein können.
Du kannst aber auch den umgekehrten Weg gehen.....
Warum nicht einfach mit Windows auf eine ext2 formatierte Festplatte zugreifen?! 
Linux fühlt sich auf ext2 ja eh zuhause.
Lese Dir einfach mal diese Seite durch (insbesondere wegen der Treiberversion zwecks der deutschen Umlaute).

Um Problemen durch unsauberes unmounten aus dem Wege zu gehen, könntest Du auch ext3 wählen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## stephsto (31. Januar 2007)

OK, danke schonmal für die Ausführungen zu NTFS auf USB Platten. Ich nutze opneSUSE 10.2. Beides, die USB Festplatten und die beiden DVD-RAM Laufwerke sollten jetzt automatisch beim Anschließen bzw. beim Einlegen mounten. Ich weiß, dass das momentan noch eingebaute CD Laufwerk automatisch mountet, das DVD-RAM allerdings nicht. Kann ich dass also einstellen, dass die Laufwerke mounten? Wie gesagt, openSUSE 10.2


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. Februar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Auf der sicheren Seite währst Du mit FAT32.
> Nachteil an FAT32 ist aber dass die Dateien max. 2GB gross sein können.
> ...



Dateien können bei FAT32 maximal 4GB groß werden, die Partition maximal 2 TB (unter FAT16 max 2GB).

Zum schreibenden mounten empfiehlt es sich ntfs3g zu benutzen. Jedoch auf eigene Gefahr. (läuft aber ohne Probleme).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Februar 2007)

Von dem Treiber hatte ich vor einer Weile mal auf linux-ntfs.org gelesen, woher man ja die NTFSProgs bekommt, welche ich selbst zur Zeit nutze und zu denen ich ja auch das bereits verlinkte Tutorial geschrieben hab.
Hat sich ganz gut angehoert, bin aber noch nicht zum testen gekommen. Da Du jetzt schreibst, dass es ganz gut funktioniert (was ich von den NTFSProgs mit kleinen Einschraenkungen auch sagen kann) werd ich jetzt wohl mal einen Blick drauf werfen muessen.
Wie sieht es mit dem Umfang von NTFS-3G aus? Ist da auch alles dabei wie bei den NTFSProgs oder empfiehlt sich die Installation beider Pakete?
Naja, laut linux-ntfs.org scheint es ja auch eh so zu sein, dass die beiden Projekte wohl ueber kurz oder lang gemerget werden und dann braucht man sich darum dann wohl keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der sowieso noch weniger als experimentelle Schreibsupport fuer NTFS im Linux-Kernel mittlerweile absolut ueberfluessig (nutzlos war er meiner Meinung nach schon immer) und koennte nun doch so langsam mal entfernt, oder gar durch einen der neuen Treiber ersetzt werden sodass man nicht den Umweg ueber FUSE (welcher in Kauf zu nehmen ist, aber warum nicht gleich in den Kernel aufnehmen, nicht? ;-) ) nicht mehr gehen muss.


----------

